# North American Tools generator



## RJK1957 (Oct 7, 2020)

Hello all, New to this forum & hoping I can get help on some info. for a generator I recently purchased used. It’s a North American Tools model NAG14900S. Unfortunately it came with no user manual. I’ve searched online & the company‘s web page/help line phone # no longer exists. If anyone has an operation manual / parts list, please contact me.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

I think you may be out of luck... Looks like they've folded the tents.

Here's a link to dual/tri fuel kits for it, though: NAG14900S North American Tools Generator


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

looks china built..
check the name plates on the gen head and the engine block.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

*Mr. Boris Bondarenko, Owner
North American Tools LLC*

Looks like they got in some trouble with the CPSC: 


LOA Date  Product  Model  Primary Violation  Citation  Action Requested  Firm  Address 1  Address 2  País  July, 2019  NORTH AMERICA TOOLS GASOLINE  NAG-950 (INVOICEC  Generator Labeling Violation  16 CFR part 1407  CFP - Correct Future Production  NORTH AMERICAN TOOLS LLC  1109 BLUE VALLEY DRIVE  PEN ARGYL, PA 18072-1811  CHINA  July, 2019  NORTH AMERICA TOOLS GASOLINE  NAG-7200 (INVOICE  Generator Labeling Violation  16 CFR part 1407  CFP - Correct Future Production  NORTH AMERICAN TOOLS LLC  1109 BLUE VALLEY DRIVE  PEN ARGYL, PA 18072-1811  CHINA 


Here's their physical address contact info:
*1109 Blue Valley Drive*
*Pen Argyl, PA 18072-1811

PO Box 156 Pen Argyl, PA 18072-0156*
Looks like they may not have paid their hosting bill, and their domain is going to expire on 2020-10-27, and they've stripped their domain contact info: http://northamericantools.net
And their phone number is disconnected: (800) 990-2515

It's actually a place called Ed's Auto Sales. Here's their phone number: (610) 881-4440


----------



## RJK1957 (Oct 7, 2020)

tabora said:


> *Mr. Boris Bondarenko, Owner
> North American Tools LLC*
> 
> Looks like they got in some trouble with the CPSC:
> ...


You did a lot of homework! Hard to believe that’s the physical site of his business. They built quite a few models. The one I have says “Assembled in the USA”
The only engine ID I can find are these etched at engine block base.


----------



## Jackruf (Nov 4, 2012)

There is one listed on eBay with a “pdf manual”. If you contact them, maybe they will be willing to send you a copy for what no doubt be a fee. Worst they can do is say no. NAG 14900S Gasoline Power Station • $5,500.00


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

cool!


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

There is a new one on craigslist.com Charlotte, NC for $3500.00 with .7 hours on the clock.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

It looks pretty good... the enclosure certainly helps keeps decibels down.


----------



## Debbie in Miami (Jun 3, 2021)

RJK1957 said:


> Hello all, New to this forum & hoping I can get help on some info. for a generator I recently purchased used. It’s a North American Tools model NAG14900S. Unfortunately it came with no user manual. I’ve searched online & the company‘s web page/help line phone # no longer exists. If anyone has an operation manual / parts list, please contact me.
> View attachment 8263
> View attachment 8264


I have acquired the same generator and no manual...did you ever find one? If so, can I acquire one from you? Let me know what price you need for handling.


----------



## RJK1957 (Oct 7, 2020)

Debbie in Miami said:


> I have acquired the same generator and no manual...did you ever find one? If so, can I acquire one from you? Let me know what price you need for handling.


Unfortunately, after searching far & wide I’ve come up with nothing. I’ve reached out to seller’s on eBay that have the same generator for sale, asking that I’d pay for a copy of user manual that they may have. If you’re successful, please keep me in mind, as I will for you.


----------



## Marcos (8 mo ago)

RJK1957 said:


> Hello all, New to this forum & hoping I can get help on some info. for a generator I recently purchased used. It’s a North American Tools model NAG14900S. Unfortunately it came with no user manual. I’ve searched online & the company‘s web page/help line phone # no longer exists. If anyone has an operation manual / parts list, please contact me.
> View attachment 8263
> View attachment 8264


Hello I wonder if you can help me a little I got one identical generator but on other country no manual no nothing just a brown box anyways in case you know I would like to ask you: how much oil use for the oil change ?
The battery is a regular car battery ? Cuz mine came with a tiny motorcycle battery ?


----------



## chuck.mancini (8 mo ago)

Hello all! New to this group and like all of the others it seems I need some help!


Marcos said:


> Hello I wonder if you can help me a little I got one identical generator but on other country no manual no nothing just a brown box anyways in case you know I would like to ask you: how much oil use for the oil change ?
> The battery is a regular car battery ? Cuz mine came with a tiny motorcycle battery ?


We have the SAME ONE! love it! using it on large construction projects. Any Idea where I can get parts? The cover on the end of the generator is missing. we just noticed it. I dont think it was ever installed at the factory! Any help appreciated!

Marcos: I checked the manual and there is no listing for oil capacity! I would recommend carefully adding oil and checking the dipstick. Then make a note on how much oil the Generator holds. The Battery in ours is a U1-7, 12 volt 18 Ah. original to the Generator. Hope it helps!


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

It's evident from the citations this company has received that they're not keen on providing performance data and specifications about their product(s), likely much less, an owner's manual.

We can probably match it to something generic for parts reference if we have detailed pictures of the whole engine and stator.


----------



## Mwestfall (8 mo ago)

RJK1957 said:


> Hello all, New to this forum & hoping I can get help on some info. for a generator I recently purchased used. It’s a North American Tools model NAG14900S. Unfortunately it came with no user manual. I’ve searched online & the company‘s web page/help line phone # no longer exists. If anyone has an operation manual / parts list, please contact me.
> View attachment 8263
> View attachment 8264


Are you still looking for a manual I have a copy of one


----------



## stalin (6 mo ago)

Mwestfall said:


> Are you still looking for a manual I have a copy of one
> 
> hello,
> do you still have it, i have the same model.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Mwestfall said:


> Are you still looking for a manual I have a copy of one


Can you please attach it here? Use the paperclip tool.


----------



## Kountrytyme (6 mo ago)

I’m needing to know about the oil amount


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

See the suggestion in post #13. The post that you clicked “like” … 🤷


----------



## Kountrytyme (6 mo ago)

chuck.mancini said:


> Hello all! New to this group and like all of the others it seems I need some help!
> 
> 
> We have the SAME ONE! love it! using it on large construction projects. Any Idea where I can get parts? The cover on the end of the generator is missing. we just noticed it. I dont think it was ever installed at the factory! Any help appreciated!
> ...


Where can I get a replacement STARTER for mine can’t find any information for a replacement any help is appreciated


----------



## Kountrytyme (6 mo ago)

Mwestfall said:


> Are you still looking for a manual I have a copy of one


Do you know what starter is with this generator,I need to replace mine but don’t know where to start looking


----------



## jeanne768 (4 mo ago)

Here's the manual


----------

